# A+ Slingshots



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got my "unfinished" PS-2 from Perry yesterday and I was very surprised. My first thought was wow, this is an "unfinished" model? I thought I'd have to radius the edges and make the band grooves but this was already done. I don't have any multiplex and I've always heard very good things about Perry's frame geometry so I've always wanted one of Perry's slingshots. This a GREAT slingshot for those on a budget. It will take you no time to "finish" it and be off shooting. I actually forgot that this comes with a band set! It is a pretty unbelievable deal. Thanks Perry!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Steve!!! I'm very glad you liked it!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

PS-2 is one of the best slingshots out there. Maybe the best. Congratulations Forest Dude!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Perry makes a great product


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Perry rocks !!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!! I really appreciate all your kind words!!!!

Best as always,
Perry


----------

